

6to5 is renamed to Babel - danabramov
https://babeljs.io/

======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052478)

previous discussion when it was on the front page a few hours ago

------
__david__
I've used Traceur before, how does this project compare? (With an implied "why
duplicate the effort?")

Oh, duh, I found it:
[https://babeljs.io/docs/compare/](https://babeljs.io/docs/compare/)

Supports more features than Traceur and doesn't require a runtime library. Ok,
that's a clear improvement :-)

~~~
timmfin
And don't underestimate the value of "readable" transpiled code. It goes a
long way, even beyond debugging (and no, source maps are not a silver bullet).

------
baddox
As an aside, I find it interesting how wide the range of open source project
web page designs is. Even for really nice widely-used projects, you see
official home pages that range from a markdown file on GitHub to this, which
looks like a tech startup's landing page.

------
acdlite
Nailed it.

